# Gericom X5 outdoor zerlegen



## katki (16. April 2009)

Hallo.
Hab ein kleines Problem. Bei meinem Gericom X5 Outdoor Lapi ist die Strombuchse ausgebrochen. Der Lapi währe zwar noch in Garantie aber ich brauche ihn für eine Projektarbeit ziemlich bald und dringend. 

Habe schon alle Schrauben auf der Unterseite gelöst, die beiden Schrauben die den Display halten, und hab den Lüfter ausgebaut.

Nun komm ich nicht weiter. Kann den Boden nicht von der oberseite trennen da bei der hinterseite noch irgendwas fest sitzt.
Weiß einer zufällig wie man problemlos ( wenn möglich ohne den ganzen lapi zu zerlegen) an die defekte strombuchse kommt? oder wie man den Lapi  zerlegt?

Hab schon alles versucht was mir eingefallen ist.....


Danke schon mal im voraus für die hilfe

Katki


----------



## PC Heini (16. April 2009)

Grüss Dich

Möglich, dass das ganze noch durch Klammern zusammengehalten wird. Dabei heissts aber aufpassen, diese Laschen und Klammern brechen gerne. Auch möglich ist, dass noch eine Schraube unter einem Etikett ist. Unter den Gummifüsschen könnte es auch noch Schrauben haben.
Wenn es noch immer nicht geht, würde ich jetzt die Finger davon lassen. Festplatte ausbauen und mittels Adapter an einem PC oder anderen Laptop anschhliessen. Danach die Daten umkopieren.


----------



## katki (16. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 
Unter den Etiketten sind keine weiteren Schrauben- das hab ich schon geprüft. Wie sehen solche laschen den aus?

Der lapi hängt eigentlich nur mehr am hinteren Teil.... kann es sein ddas unter der tastatur noch eine schraube versteckt ist? Oder bei den Schanieren des Displays?


Die Idee mit der festplatte hatte ich auch schon. Leider brauche ich einen Lapi- den ich muss ihn für die Projektarbeit ja mit zur Abendschule nehmen. Daa nützt mir ein Standrechner ziemlich wenig. Auch der Asus eee Pc hilft mir da nicht als alternative da der bilschirm für solche arbeiten zu klein ist und ich mit 4 GB Festplatte einfach níchts anfangen kann. 
Bin also auf meinen Lapi angewiesen


----------



## PC Heini (16. April 2009)

Solche Laschen sind schwierig zu beschreiben. Auch gibt es verschiedene dafon . Gut möglich, dass es noch ne Schraube unter der Tastatur hat. Bei der Tastatur müsste es dann am oberen Rand 2 Arretierungen geben, die man vorsichtig mit nem Schraubenzieher nach hinten schieben kann. Sofern die Tastatur dafür ausgelegt ist. Schau auch noch bei den Scharnieren dess Bildschirms. Möglich, dass unter der Verkleidung der Scharniere noch was zum Vorschein kommt.


----------



## katki (16. April 2009)

Also hab mal versucht die Tastatur rauszubekommen. Hab da aber angst das mir die Taste raushüpft ( is mir bei meinem alten Lapi schon mal passiert). 

Wie komm ich den unter die Schaniere des Displays? Hab angst was kaputt zu machen. Geht der zum "aushackeln"?


----------



## PC Heini (16. April 2009)

Wie die Scharnierabdeckung festgemacht ist, weiss ich auch nicht. Einige sind gesteckt, andere sind zum schieben. Wie das bei Dir aussieht, weiss ich halt nicht. Probier halt mal mit nem Schraubenzieher und viel Gefühl zu hebeln.
Wenn an der Tastatur kein schnappverschluss ist, lass es sein. Hab mal ein uraltes Gerocom auseinander genommen, aber frag mich nicht, wo ich überall gehebelt habe.


----------



## katki (17. April 2009)

Danke für den Tipp mit den stecken. Das Display is angesteckt. Wenn ich hinten die Scharniere anhebé geht die plastikfläche vor dem Bildschirm mit nach oben. Also ist das ein Teil. kann es sein das der kunststoffteil vor dem Display noch irgendwie in Tastaturnähe fixiert ist? den vorne bekomm ich es einfach nicht angehoben.




Ich  glaub mitlerweile meine Tasta hat gar keinen verschluss den man von oben öffnen kann. 


Ich komm mit den doofen Lapi einfach nicht weiter  Im I-net kursieren zwar sachen von einer Anleitung zum auseinanderbauen aber definitiv gefunden hab ich sie nicht . Hoffe ich bekomm das hin ohne das Gerät kaputt zu machen


----------



## PC Heini (17. April 2009)

Von hier aus kann ich schlecht beurteilen, wo noch was fixiert ist. Müsste das selbst sehen. Jedes Lappi Modell ist wieder anderst zusammengesetzt und hat eigene Schrauben oder Klammern Verstecke.
So ne Anleitung wäre nicht schlecht. Mit welchem Suchbegriff biste da drauf gestossen dass es so was geben sollte?


----------



## PC Heini (17. April 2009)

Hätte sonst noch diese Seiten gefunden. Weiss halt nicht, ob Dich das weiters bringt. Guckst halt mal.

http://forum.chip.de/notebooks/gericom-x5-force-zerlegen-252583.html
http://netzikon.net/anleitungen/service-manuals-notebook.html


----------



## katki (17. April 2009)

Uff ... hab viele Suchbegriffe versucht. z.B "gericom x5 outdoor Anleitung". <- kommt  ein hinweis auf eine englische anleitung

"x5 gericom auseinanderbauen"<- kommt ein hinweis auf eine bebilderte Anleitung etc.







Hab übrigens die Abdeckung des Displays fast herunten. Das ding ist irgendwo noch verkeilt. Sieht aber leider nicht so aus als währe unter der Abdeckung ne Schraube 



edit: ups hab grad gesehen das du noch was gepostet hast. danke für die seiten- schau sie mir gleich an


----------



## PC Heini (17. April 2009)

Mehr kann ich leider nicht helfen, ohne das Teil selbst gesehen zu haben.
Fällt mir noch ein; Kannst Du löten? Denn zu 99% wird die Strombuchse auf dem Mainboard aufgelötet sein. Diese Lötstellen sind dann nicht sooo gross. Ein Lötkolben von Max 15 Watt wäre dann erforderlich.


----------



## katki (17. April 2009)

Also vielen dank erstmal für die beiden Seiztenb. Eine kannte ich schon. Aber die mit den Manual is sehr interessant. Die hilft mir sicher weiter.


Hab bei Gericom schon nachgefragt und erfahren das es zum Löten geht. Währe es aufgebrennt müsste ich das mainboard tauschen.

Bin zwar ne Frau aber mit nem Lötkolben kann ich einigermaßen umgehen  muss mir nur ne feinere Lötspitze besorgen.

Hoffe nur das ich den lapi dan wieder zusammenbauen kann 

Jedenfalls danke für die hilfe


----------



## PC Heini (17. April 2009)

Ob Frau oder Mann, spielt keine Rolle. Man muss sich nur was zutrauen.
Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du es hinbekommst. Pass auch beim nachlöten auf. Kurzschlüsse sind schnell gemacht. Versuch auch, keine Kontakte zu berühren. ( Statische Ladung ).

Lass hören, wie das ganze ausgegangen ist.


----------



## katki (20. April 2009)

Álso, hab es geschafft den Lapi ganz zu zerlegen.
Also, hier mal ne kleine beschreibunng was für schrauben man so zu lösen ´hat: ALLE Schrauben auf den Unterseite, beide Schrauben bei´m Display, Die beiden Schaniere beim Display hochheben und das Plastik richtung Tastatur entfernen. Anschießend kann man die Tastatur raus nehmen. Die 4 Schrauben uneter der Tastatur kann man nun aufschrauben.
Anschließend ist noch eine Schraue unter dem CD-Rom laufwerk versteckt. Einfach das Laufwerk rausziehen und die Schraube auf der Unterseite lösen. Nun lässt sich das ober vom unterteil heben .  ACHTUNG- es gehen verbindungen vom oberen zum Unterteil also nicht zu brutal öffnen.





Leider habe ich meinen Defekt nicht beheben können da die Strombuchse 6 Pins besítzt und ich so eine Buchse leider nicht hab. Werde nun doch auf Plan B zurückgeifen und Die Festplatte ausbauen und als Externe verwenden und den Lapi einsenden. ´


Jedenfalls - Danke PC-Heini für die Hilfe


----------

